# [APP] [FREE] RecPeat. Record your pronuncation and listen it, easily



## zstus (Aug 2, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: RC 0

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
*[background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]google Play Store : [/background]**[background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.melanie.recpeat[/background]*

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]RecPeat is the app for who want to practise foreign language speaking.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Important things for improving foreign language speaking skill are to listen and speak again and again. There are so many Apps for listening but hard to find an app to help listening their own pronunciation.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]This app is really simple and beautiful. if you touch the screen, the recording will begin. If you take off your finger from the screen, the recording will end and playing will start simultaneously. if you want to stop, please shake the phone a bit.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hope you can be mistaken for a foreigner. RecPeat will help you![/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]Facebook page : [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]https://www.facebook.com/eplaProject[/background]


----------

